# Passen diese Komponenten zusammen?



## Hedriks (14. März 2015)

Hallo,

ich wollte mir jetzt mal einen PC zusammenbauen und wollte wissen, ob diese Komponenten so passen würden und ob noch jemand Vorschläge hätte:


Ram: 2 x Kingston KVR13N9S8/4 Arbeitsspeicher 4GB (1333MHz, 240-polig, CL9) PC3 10600
Prozessor: Intel Core i5-4570
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-H81M-D2V
Grafikkarte: Geforce GTX 960
Netzteil, da hab ich noch eins mit 430 Watt
Laufwerk und Festplatte hab ich auch noch
Gehäuse hab ich auch noch und müsste von den Maßen locker passen

Vielen Dank im voraus,
Grüße Hedriks


----------



## Herbboy (14. März 2015)

Passen ja, aber als Speicher würde ich DDR3-1600 nehmen, da bekommst Du 8GB für ca 65€. Am besten noch drauf achten, dass es für 1,5V Spannung spezifiziert ist. 

Beim Mainboard mal beim Hersteller schauen, ob der i5-4570 auch 100% auf der Kompatibilitätsliste steht. Ich würde aber eher ein anderes nehmen, denn beim billigen H81-Chipsatz hast du kein PCIe3.0, sondern nur 2.0 - das macht zwar kaum was aus, ist aber nicht zeitgemäß und kann bei ner künftigen Aufrüstung vlt doch ärgerlich werden.

Wenn DIr 2 RAM-Slots reichen, wäre zB das hier dann in der Summe eher zu empfehlen: Gigabyte GA-B85M-D2V Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  und auch nicht teuer. mit 4 RAM-Slots zB das hier ASRock B85M Pro3 (90-MXGV60-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

Netzteil: es sollte unbedingt die passenden PCIe-Stecker haben, dann sollte es reichen. Je nach dem, wie teuer die GTX 960 sein wird, kann man auch eine AMD R9 280 nehmen, die ist meist gleichstark, manchmal etwas schwächer, aber günstiger.


----------



## Enisra (14. März 2015)

nja, Alternativ könnte man auch diese GraKa nehmen:
https://www.caseking.de/shop/catalo...R9-290-X-Edition-V2-4096-MB-GDDR5::25684.html

Alleine der Nachteil ist, dass man die Lüfter mit MSI Afterburner zähmen muss, aber die ist kaum teurer als eine GTX 960 und hat 2 Gig mehr Speicher


----------



## Hedriks (14. März 2015)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten, dann nehme ich wohl 8gb ddr3-1600 mit 1,5V, der Prozessor ist kompatibel mit dem Mainboard und dann hab ich noch eine Frage und zwar machen die 2gb Grafikkartenspeicher viel aus?


----------



## Enisra (14. März 2015)

4 GB VRAM sind einfach Zukunftssicherer und man kann halt auch besser mit höheren Details spielen, was da schon echt drin ist mit dem Set-Up


----------



## Hedriks (14. März 2015)

Ok, dann nehme ich wohl die und danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## Herbboy (14. März 2015)

Kann aber mit dem Netzteil dann was arg knapp werden - ist es denn ein "Markenmodell" ? Wie viele PCIe-Stromstecker hat es, und 6+2 oder nur 6 Pin?


----------



## Hedriks (14. März 2015)

Es hat 6+2 Pin, wie erkenne ich ob es ein Markenmodell ist?


----------



## Enisra (14. März 2015)

Hedriks schrieb:


> Es hat 6+2 Pin, wie erkenne ich ob es ein Markenmodell ist?



najaaa, ansich an der Marke, was steht den drauf?


----------



## Hedriks (14. März 2015)

be quiet!


----------



## Enisra (14. März 2015)

ja, das ist eines


----------



## Hedriks (14. März 2015)

Also reicht das Netzteil noch aus?


----------



## Enisra (14. März 2015)

ansich sollte es schon


----------



## Hedriks (14. März 2015)

Ok danke, wenn es nicht reichen sollte kann ich es ja immer noch nachrüsten.


----------



## Hedriks (14. März 2015)

Ich hab da noch eine Frage und zwar, sollte ich mir noch eine extra cpu Kühlung kaufen oder reicht die beigelegte? und wenn eine andere besser wäre wie wäre die Arctic Freezer 13 und würde dann das Netzteil immer noch reichen?


----------



## Enisra (14. März 2015)

die Kühlung ist ausreichend, die zusätzliche ist aber leiser


----------



## Herbboy (15. März 2015)

Hat es EINEN 6+2 oder zwei? Denn die R9 290 braucht 1x 6Pin und 1x 8Pin, und wenn das Netzteil nur einen PCIe-Stecker insgesamt hat, kann es zu knapp werden. Falls es nur einen Stecker hat, aber grundsätzlich ausreicht, kann man den zweiten Stecker auch per Adapter nachrüsten - da musst du aber mal schauen, ob bei der einen R9 290 oder einem anderen MOdell ein Adapter beiliegt - bei einigen ist das der Fall


----------



## Hedriks (15. März 2015)

Es hat zwei, also passt das.


----------

